# Brazosort FT



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from Brazosport?


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Pretty sure 4th series for derby got pushed until tomorrow.


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

anybody know which property the Q will be on ?


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

The open and both minor stakes are on the Walker ranch (the property on the north side of Fayetteville), the amateur will be at Rorem's property.


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Any derby results


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Pretty sure Avant won the derby with your dog 12. Congrats!


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Clint and Erin do a great job at Vision Retrievers!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Amateur and Open callbacks*

Amateur: 4 dogs left to finish land blind in the morning. No partial callbacks. Sorry. 19 dogs were called back after the marks. Triple with 2 retired. All hen pheasants. Amateur at Rorem's. Callbacks after land triple: 1 8 10 12 13 21 25 27 29 31 38 40 43 45 48 50 53 54 57.

Open: Callbacks to water marks at Heise's starting at 8 a.m. 13 dogs back. #64 starts. 9 10 12 17 19 38 42 64 65 66 70 71 77.

Qualifying: will continue on Sunday.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Ann,
Do you have the derby results?
Randy


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Randy Spangler said:


> Ann,
> Do you have the derby results?
> Randy


I will try to get them today.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

&#55357;&#56836;I hope I have all of this correct, but I believe open results were:

1.Trott/Abby
2.Rorem/Deets
3.Farmer/Fire
4.Farmer/Gracie
Not sure of RJ or jams.

Amateur placements:

1. Slider/Hays
2. Isaac/Enmon
3. Saber/Hatch
4. Katie/Widner
RJ Connie/Farmer
Jams - Rory/Helgoth, Peanut/Mize, Rosa/Brown


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Lauren/Slider on another WIN.....

Deets so close again in the Open


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unofficial Q results:
1 #4 Lady/Farmer
2 #13 Windy/Avant
3 #40 Jet/Rorem
4 #31 Gordy/Clow
RJ #35 King/Farmer
Jams:
Reba/Avant
Katie/Rorem
Hannah Panichi/Rorem
Titan/ Wendall Williams
Babe McClure/Farmer
Max/Taylor
Gator/Avant
Sonny/Davis
Tamsin/Langerud

Congratulations to all! I never did get derby results. Sorry.


----------

